# the bodybuilders gone by.....



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

what happened to the likes of nasser el sonbaty,one of dorians great main competitors,massive too...or jean pierre fux,what a monster,think he should of been a mr.O!!!!

what about tom prince,aaron baker,and don long???

i know don had kidney problems,but i aint seen or heard about them,why do we forget so many great bodybuilders,just because they dont come first in the big heavyweight competitions...

even king kamali,paul dillett,micheal francois,milos sarcev,mike matarazzo etc etc etc....

please add to the list of forgotten soldiers,of your choice,any weight category...and any info on where/what they are doing now!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I just saw and talked to Don Long at the nationals in Atlanta. He said he was back training after a lengthy absence. He looked pretty damn big and said he was prob going to get on stage again. I took a pic of him and will post it once I find it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nasser, there's a blast from the past, had apic of him on the wall of my gym back in the early 90;s. He was a mass monster, thats untill you see the pic of him and gregory kovacs at the dinner table, i must find the pic, i think gregs sitting pretty at around 400lb.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's Don Long from a few weeks ago


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nasser is now retired and is meant to be making his money from property some say its just what he has been saying and is struggling with money god knows if it is true Jean Pierre is a personal trainer, Tom Prince had kidney problems and is about 14 stone and makes a living as a personal trainer in golds in venice, Aaron Baker I havnt a clue about, King Kamali still competes, Paul Dillett tried starting his own organisation with a few backers and has put on a few shows in canada and north america, Francois I havnt a clue about, Milos is still envolved heavily in the bodybuilding industry prepping and training all levels of athletes and running his gym and Mike Matarazzo had a genetic heart problem and went off the scene havnt heard much about him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Thought this was appropriate with the Nasser chat. Here is a picture of Nasser before he started competing

Before



While competing


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Nasser, there's a blast from the past, had apic of him on the wall of my gym back in the early 90;s. He was a mass monster, thats untill you see the pic of him and gregory kovacs at the dinner table, i must find the pic, i think gregs sitting pretty at around 400lb.


 WOULD LOVE TO C THAT PIC M8:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

This the one your talking about Mars??


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's one of THE greats:



Used to train with Arnie.

Should've been given more recognition.

I'm biased as I was said to look like him when young! :blush:


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I allways used to like Mike quin for his crazyness have a look at this.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> Here's one of THE greats:
> 
> View attachment 19653
> 
> ...


i didnt know chuck norris trained with arnie? lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> i didnt know chuck norris trained with arnie? lol


Duh! I should've said - it's Jusup Wilkoscz :thumb:


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Bodybuilder GARY STRYDOM'S Lifestyle Vid & Routine


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> Duh! I should've said - it's Jusup Wilkoscz :thumb:


nah...chuck for sure lol :beer:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Aaron baker thats a name i havent heard in a long time,i used to rate this guy.

eddie robinson,brian buchanan.

anyone one know what happened to them?


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Gary Strydom in 1986 perfection or what.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dezmyster said:


> Gary Strydom in 1986 perfection or what.


Really nice guy too - perfect manners...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> This the one your talking about Mars??
> 
> View attachment 19652


thats a excellent pic,pair of huge beasts!!!!!

i tried repping you for this pic,but i have to spread some rep first!!!!


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

chilisi said:


> shawn ray..another hero of bodybuiding..retired in 2001 now lives in california as a fitness instructor
> View attachment 19659


i read on an american forum he posts at about 1 month ago that he is back into training and may go into under 202's next year.

we know kevin levrone is acting.

what about tommi thorvisdile?

milos sarcev is pting.

lee priest is back into training


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

don long - he had renal failure and the reason you always see him now with wrist like straps is to hide where he has blood work done and has to be hooked up.

fux - blew the knees/quads out on a famous flex shoot... he's recovered now but has abandoned hopes of rejoining the pro circuit. He hasnt updated his website in years...

Nasser El Sonbaty - he quit pro bodybuilding some while ago, i think he teaches at a local university

Tom Prince - he had renal failure from taking large amounts of painkillers, he wasnt able to function during workouts unless he was took them by the handfull

a very good interview piece

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_3_22/ai_n6108163

then










now










mike mattarazo had a heart attack in 2004 and had to have a triple heart bipass....he dodged the bullet a second time in 2007

http://www.muscletime.com/news/latest/mike-matarazzo-has-heart-attack/


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> don long - he had renal failure and the reason you always see him now with wrist like straps is to hide where he has blood work done and has to be hooked up.
> 
> fux - blew the knees/quads out on a famous flex shoot... he's recovered now but has abandoned hopes of rejoining the pro circuit. He hasnt updated his website in years...
> 
> ...


oh my gosh...how sad for hm,it must be heart-breaking to not follow what you love the most...but,in my opinion,health first & always!!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

chilisi said:


> one of the best bodies ever..franco columbo.great chest seperation and ofcourse has bigger wings than batman...hes now a chiropractor and nutrionalist
> View attachment 19687
> 
> 
> ...


wicked pics bro


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

A few more pics of Jusup (and one of me at 30) to enjoy:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> are you sure your not jusup..!


As I said somewhere above, I used to get mistaken for him (sort of!)... :laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike Matarazzo, bloody legendary calves!


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> As I said somewhere above, I used to get mistaken for him (sort of!)... :laugh:


 that is a hell of a physique,exactly my goal,the size and proportions are what i would love to achieve.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.jusupwilkosz.com/

(In German - any questions, I can translate.)


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> http://www.jusupwilkosz.com/
> 
> (In German - any questions, I can translate.)


what was his competition history?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

sixxx said:


> what was his competition history?


Year	Competition Place

1978	Amateur World Masters Heavyweight	2

1979	German Masters Overall winner

1979	Amateur-World Masters Heavyweight	1

1980	Universe - Pro 1

1980	World Pro Championships 1

1981	Canada Pro Cup 5

1981	Belgian Grand Prix 3

1981	Welsh Grand Prix 2

1981	Mr. Olympia 6

1981	World Grand Prix 5

1982	Belgian Grand Prix 3

1982	Swedish Grand Prix 6

1982	Mr. Olympia 10

1983	English Grand Prix 3

1983	Swedish Grand Prix 3

1983	Swiss Grand Prix 4

1983	Mr. Olympia 6

1984	Canada Pro Cup 4

1984	Mr. Olympia 3

1984	World Grand Prix 4

1986	Mr. Olympia 12

Off to the gym now!


----------

